# Frosty had his first competition obedience class



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Thus far, Frosty has taken puppy class, Novice 1 (which teaches pivots and good heel position), and several rally classes. I decided to put him in competition Novice obedience now because we aren't quite ready for Rally Excellent/Master (okay, let's get real--not by a freaking mile). 

I had done a couple of drop in ring ready classes at the Beginner Novice level, but this class includes BN and Novice work. We have the same instructor as for drop in, but he didn't remember us (even though we dropped in two weeks ago LOL). When I got there, there were two men in the class, one with a Visla and one with a cream spoo (I know his wife). The trainer noticed I had treats and was totally cool and supportive of that.

We practiced all of the exercises for both levels, except for off leash heeling. Frosty was freaking amazing. He heeled nicely and happily. He was perfect for sit and stand for exam with both the trainer and the two gentlemen touching him all over his body (never mind he's never done stand for exam in his life), sit for 1 min., sit/stay/walk around ring. We need a smidge of work on the recall, getting him to come about a foot closer to me. And he lags on the figure 8. Needs work on down/stay because he hasn't done it for more than is required in rally. But overall, he was so good and I am so proud--can you tell? :lol: 

As you can see, my boy is very, very tired from all his hard work


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Brain work does make them tired! It sounds like a nice class. Randomize your treat schedule to pay for just the best executions of each behavior to improve his understanding of the exercises. Once he is really reliable for each exercise then you can start proofing. Remember to keep things fun and give play breaks and to keep Frost man guessing as to what will be next. If you have any thoughts of going past novice start to work on open and utility work now too.


Sounds like it was a great evening.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 7, 2019)

What a smarty pants! I’m glad the class went well, do you think you’ll stick with this one at his level? 

Sounds like he has completed so much already! He looks wiped out lol.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Wow! You guys are doing some amazing stuff together.:adore: And you've accomplished so much already. What fun you had. He sounds like a really fun dog to work with. I like Lily's advice. And I LOVE that picture of Friskens. hahaha. (I know that's one of your nick names, isn't it?) He is truly wiped out. Looks like Matisse multiplied many times over. He lies spread eagle like that all the time. :laugh:


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Congrats Frosty ! (What a hilarious sleeping position, lol!)


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

lily cd re said:


> Brain work does make them tired! It sounds like a nice class. Randomize your treat schedule to pay for just the best executions of each behavior to improve his understanding of the exercises. Once he is really reliable for each exercise then you can start proofing. Remember to keep things fun and give play breaks and to keep Frost man guessing as to what will be next. If you have any thoughts of going past novice start to work on open and utility work now too.
> 
> 
> Sounds like it was a great evening.


Absolutely--I do my best to keep things fun! Fading treats, I'm not so good at that. But I will work on it  



Ghost said:


> What a smarty pants! I’m glad the class went well, do you think you’ll stick with this one at his level?
> 
> Sounds like he has completed so much already! He looks wiped out lol.


Yes, we have 6 more sessions of this class. I plan to go for two legs of Beginner Novice and two legs of Novice, before returning to Rally Excellent. Then finish 'em all off. I know he can do it, but I will not be surprised if there are NQs along the way. Obedience is way harder than Rally, even though it appears so easy!



Poodlebeguiled said:


> Wow! You guys are doing some amazing stuff together.:adore: And you've accomplished so much already. What fun you had. He sounds like a really fun dog to work with. I like Lily's advice. And I LOVE that picture of Friskens. hahaha. (I know that's one of your nick names, isn't it?) He is truly wiped out. Looks like Matisse multiplied many times over. He lies spread eagle like that all the time. :laugh:


Friskins (aka Giant Matisse) is so fun to work with! Hey, you've worked with him! Remember our hike? :lol:


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Dechi said:


> Congrats Frosty ! (What a hilarious sleeping position, lol!)


Poodles just kill me with their sleeping positions!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

You’re going to be an amazing team competing in Obedience.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Thank you, Skylar!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

MaizieFrosty said:


> Absolutely--I do my best to keep things fun! Fading treats, I'm not so good at that. But I will work on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, All I remember is working on not falling prostrate. :rofl:


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Sounds like Frosty is a real smart one. So glad y'all are having fun.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Sounds great! What a good boy


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Randomized reward schedules that pay for only the best executions of a behavior is something that both Ian Dunbar and Brenda Aloff emphasize. At our recent Brenda workshop she asked lots of handlers "why did you feed for that?" many times. I think she viewed some of us as being rather like pez dispensers.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

lily cd re said:


> Randomized reward schedules that pay for only the best executions of a behavior is something that both Ian Dunbar and Brenda Aloff emphasize. At our recent Brenda workshop she asked lots of handlers "why did you feed for that?" many times. I think she viewed some of us as being rather like pez dispensers.


Oh, I know  I usually do a ton of treats on his first class, plus a ton of praise and some tug. I'll keep you updated on the fading progress over the weeks


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Asta's Mom said:


> Sounds like Frosty is a real smart one. So glad y'all are having fun.





Muggles said:


> Sounds great! What a good boy


Thanks, Claire and Muggles. That is Frosty in a nutshell--smart and good


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Frosty got his first leg and 1st place in Beginner Novice today! He was so, so good. Slight loss of team work on the heeling pattern and tight leash/lag on fig 8, but perfect sit for exam, sit/stay/walk around, and recall. Here he is posing with his prizes. He also got his second Nationals qualifying score in Rally Advanced B, so now we just need one more  A great morning!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations that sounds like a great trial morning. Are you showing again tomorrow?


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Thanks, C! Tomorrow is Maizie's day to shine in barn hunt and some kind of rat tracking new sport, and then back to Frosty on Sunday in the same classes as today, but it will be our first time ever competing outdoors on grass :afraid: He won't run off or anything, but I suspect he will sniff the ground.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Have fun both days! Remember that in beginner novice you can give an extra command, but wait until/if you really need it.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

I definitely might have to use that rule to my advantage on that grass! Thanks.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Wow, a huge congratulations on both Frosty’s first leg for your Beginner Novice title and his second nationals qualifying score in Advanced Rally B. I’m so proud of you both. 

Good luck Saturday, sounds like Maizie’s going to have a fun day tomorrow at barn hunt. And extra good luck for Sunday on grass with Frosty. I’m scared of competing for Obedience on grass- far too many distractions.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Thank you, Skylar! It's nice to have a day of play in between the trials. Frosty will get to go along for the ride, whereas Maizie has to stay home when I trial him. I'll let you know how it goes on the grass. The classes are so close together in time (today was stressful because of that), so I may just do obedience, although I have another rally on the grass in May, so I do want to practice for that.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I know what you mean. When Babykins and I got our WCRL L3 I didn’t compete in R1 and R2 which I had been doing. Thought going into the ring to compete 6 times in a day (morning and afternoon trials) was pushing it and my goal was that L3 title. I’ve also not entered AKC rally when competing in Obedience for the same reason. I’m focusing on the most important goal. 

Do you take classes on grass? Here everything is indoors for training for rally and obedience.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

We do take classes and practice on grass. Our training classes meet for half the year in an indoor building of the fairgrounds and the other half on grass at an adult ed center. Even so, it's still a challenge! It's funny how some dogs do better indoors, some outdoors, and some can do either just fine.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Someone in my obedience class has a lab that she keeps in a kennel with access to an out run with grass. She has no problem competing on grass because her dog is so used to it and struggles inside. 

Grass for Babykins is walking in the park, sniffing, leaving pee marks and meeting friends. I am starting to train her on grass in the park as part of my proofing. Funny thing is she does well outside and on grass for nose work.

You’re lucky you live where the weather permits classes outside on grass.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Skylar said:


> I know what you mean. When Babykins and I got our WCRL L3 I didn’t compete in R1 and R2 which I had been doing. T*hought going into the ring to compete 6 times in a day (morning and afternoon trials)* was pushing it and my goal was that L3 title. I’ve also not entered AKC rally when competing in Obedience for the same reason. I’m focusing on the most important goal.
> 
> Do you take classes on grass? Here everything is indoors for training for rally and obedience.



That is what Lily and I did last week and all six runs happened in the space of a little under four hours. It was intense but she was a trooper! You have to be well rested at the start to get through it. I would have liked it if there had been more entries so things would have been spaced out more though. Being clear about your goals helps in decision making on the fly.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Wow, frosty you are so awesome bud!!! Way to make your mom look fantastic at your first lesson! Can Luna come and learn from you??


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> That is what Lily and I did last week and all six runs happened in the space of a little under four hours. It was intense but she was a trooper! You have to be well rested at the start to get through it. I would have liked it if there had been more entries so things would have been spaced out more though. Being clear about your goals helps in decision making on the fly.


Yes being clear about goals and *knowing when you and your dog are ready to push towards more competition in a day*. We’re doing two AKC rally trials soon on a Saturday. And an upcoming WCRL rally we are dropping back to L1 and L2 and doing 4 runs so we can gather up some points for another combined title. Everyone was asking why we’re not adding the L3 now and doing 6 runs on both Saturday and Sunday. I honestly don’t think my dog is ready for that level of work. Maybe next fall or next spring but not yet. Those WCRL trials are very long days and part of the equation is the dog learning to get fully relaxed and sleep if needed in between runs. You get there at 7 am and often don’t leave til 6 pm.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

I can see how for an experienced dog it wouldn't be a big deal to do triple Q or even double trial triple Qs like Lily. But for green dogs, slow and steady wins the race. We've always got to listen to them. I have no problem doing a no show or even scratching last minute if Frosty's not feeling it. 

chinchillafuzzy, Frosty says he would love to give you a lesson in exchange for you giving his mommy a grooming lesson


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

MaizieFrosty said:


> Thanks, C! Tomorrow is Maizie's day to shine in barn hunt and some kind of rat tracking new sport, and then back to Frosty on Sunday in the same classes as today, but it will be our first time ever competing outdoors on grass :afraid: *He won't run off or anything*, but I suspect he will sniff the ground.


Well, did I ever eat my words. Frosty did run off the rally course today :lol: I think the cause was due to two issues: 1) We had just done obedience and he was a little tired of working, and 2) I revved him up with a toy right before ring time and left it near the ring entrance/exit. The judge, who is my favorite ever (Alvin Eng), said, "Oh, no!" Everyone laughed. So, we are nowhere near ready for rally on grass yet (maybe ever?). 

On the other hand, my boy was super again in BN and got 1st place with a 195. The judge said we did a great job and that he could tell I've read all the regulations. I do try to come in as prepared as possible to each sport we do.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

A huge congratulations on a wonderful score and first place in your BN leg. It makes up for the NQ in the rally. 

You had a lot of challenges on that Rally course - grass, toy distraction, he was tired and no leash. He's going to mature and it won't be long before he can do this. It's good you identified the problem with the toy.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Thanks, Skylar. He really is still just a baby! We probably won't go to the trial in May that is on grass, but we'll keep working on our issues in class.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh dear. I know that feeling of having a dog just leave you in the dust (grass). I don't show on grass very often because I rarely practice on grass. Since I think there are many more outdoor on grass trials out your way make sure you practice outdoors.


On the other hand congratulations on that lovely BN score and placement. Way to go Frost man!


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Thank you, Catherine! You are right, we do have tons of outdoor trials around here.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

And I am glad we don't, between overly hot weather for black dogs to work in and ticks it is much better for us to work indoors.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Congratulations Frosty and Mom! 

LOL. You did at least realize what made him desert you. haha. But what fun anyhow! It sounds like you had a great day. And I totally think practice in the grass will help. I remember too, showing one time on a grass field for conformation. (that one was actually where I live now) haha. Matisse had never practiced on grass and he was so "naughty," sniffing the ground like a blood hound. It was so embarrassing. I'd pop his head up and carry on. I think at that show he did get a best of breed in spite of it. And a select for something else. Oh well. You'll be all the wiser now and practice in grass before the next time. You guys_ done_ good though. What a team. :adore:


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Thanks, girl  We actually have practiced on grass many times including two or three class sessions. His mind just wasn't on rally today at all.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

MaizieFrosty said:


> Thanks, girl  We actually have practiced on grass many times including two or three class sessions. His mind just wasn't on rally today at all.



Oh-h-h-h-h...I see. Well, I guess we all have those kind of days...the sweet boy. He wanted to run and play I guess. haha. :angel:


----------

